# Which song would YOU walk into the octagon with?



## ThirstForBLOOD (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd come crazier than Guida and probably walk into to Rhythm and Police:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs7ZDtHdiYQ


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

This thread never gets old. 


For Those About to Rock (We Salute You)- AC/DC
In the Air Tonight- Phil Collins
And many others. I'll add when I think of em.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

This is totally mine right here...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxn567bHny8


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Perseus said:


> This is totally mine right here...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxn567bHny8


You, sir, are awesome. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Perseus said:


> This is totally mine right here...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxn567bHny8


That is all killa no filla.

Foreigner "Headknocker" or Atreyu "Becoming the Bull."


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

My entrance song:






At minute 2:03...I go crazy.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Way of the fist by five finger death punch
worlds collide by Powerman 5000
Your going down by sick puppies

by the way:



Perseus said:


> This is totally mine right here...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxn567bHny8


Repped for that! :thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

This is in my iPod. 

I wonder if Snoop, Dre and Jonathan Davis still return Fred's calls huh?


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

this shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQl1JbuYrLk


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Probably Animal I have Become by Three Days Grace


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Me? "I Believe in Miracles"


----------



## dantheman88 (May 25, 2009)

Rollin= by bizkit
anything off the Rocky soundtrack

and remember the name


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank U Falettin Me Be Mice Elf Again/sly & the Family Stone
Natural One/Folk Implosion


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

In the air tonight 
Seconded chance-Shinedown
Linkin Park-New Divide
just a few


----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

hmmm im gonna go with..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnWYQ_iJfz0


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Like I don't think about this everytime I listen to music..

River in the Road - Queens of the Stone Age
Because right when I would be giving my bow to the cage at 1:25ish, the song switches it up, and is sweet. 

I never think about coming out to obscure songs, because Dana would make me pick from the UFC catalogue and Queens likely has some songs in there. 

If I'm champ and I get a long entrance:

Pendulous Skin- Mastodon, it might depress the **** out of the drunk people in the audience, but it would put me in a quiet dangerous place 

I am up too late again


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It would have to be (2 choices): 

Metallica - Whom the bell tolls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX-KjkdDozQ

Metallica - Ride the Lighting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uebInqG1pJI

edit: If anyone knows a better intro in the history of song making than whom the bell tolls...please show me.


----------



## LIC (Oct 19, 2008)

Ultravox - Young Savage - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7l1OX4EnGfU

Don't make them like that any more.


----------



## KNUCKLE DRAGGER (Mar 19, 2009)

*Smack My Bitch Up.......*

or STRANGLE HOLD or mama said knock you out or Maybe something from the 3 STOOGES soundtrack. lol


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Me? "I Believe in Miracles"


Awesome!!! That is the first band I ever saw in concert and I would actually walk out to. That is if someone else was playing Aqua that night...

The Ramones- the Crusher (since I was going to use this as my nickname) or Beat on the Brat

Steeler's Wheel- Stuck in the Middle with You (somebody is getting bloody)

Linkin Park- Bleed It Out or Breaking the Habit


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Those are a great couple of choices too, I had fun seeing them in '93 and '96 when I was a teenager.


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd walk out to the Scrubs theme.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOzCx-3h-jo

or 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rynxm_GQEsI

:thumb02:


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

LOL, so *HARD* to choose. I'll try and keep it low:

Mudvayne- Dig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-INDKm-MdWY

Oasis- F***in' In The Bushes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r810HVzKhtY

Soil- Breaking Me Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEcRhNzLeuo

System of a Down- X
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgmMjdSIu-U

*Honorable Mentions:* Cold- Just Got Wicked, Deftones- Elite, Interpol- Roland, Kasabian- Club Foot, Lostprophets- Shinobi vs Dragon Ninja, Metallica- Breadfan, Professional Murder Music- Slow, Quarashi- Stick Em' Up, Queens of the Stone Age- Sick, Sick, Sick, 

I'm so indecisive...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> I'd walk out to the Scrubs theme.


That would be very humble "I'm no Superman" and then bam! When they're not expecting it.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Satch....of course!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im going with a Dave Kaplan inspired Tenderness by General Public


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Definately Coheed & Cambria - Welcome Home (Mostly for the intro)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEsnX4utdyQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEZockGkEyY << cool tune.

or maybe this?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_v468ptuXw (I'd run out all fired up as if I was listening to Metal.)

If I new I'd be retiring at my last fight I'd come out to this.

Coheed And Cambria - Wake UP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojasq626CgQ


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would come out to pure silence. My mere presence would be awesome enough to rally the entire crowd but they would be in to much awe to make any noise 

But really theres just way to many songs to chose from. A bunch of Disturbed songs come to mind. The Night is a awesome song though I'm not really sure what its about.







However if for some reason I was fighting on a boat the decision would be very very easy  I might have to use the edited version though.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

If I ever got a good as fedor


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Either...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg49ZbFaXD4

or...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCUE_OOLz-I


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I would come out to Top Down by Swizz Beats and Who Knew by Eminem.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

it's the performer in me....






... and because it's epic and pretentious all at once!


----------



## Flukypuncher (Aug 2, 2008)

I would say hate me by children of boddom 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxzhJtGHqBI


----------



## tonytheleg (Feb 3, 2008)

There is no song in the world that would make me get in the ring and just destroy someone more then Hatebreed's Proven. If the first two lines, "You wanna see me fail, you wont get your chance" dont say it all, its the fact that i think this song would make cute fluffy bunnies turn into cold hearted killers cuz its insanne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2K9FrpHBzg


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

This is Pretty Hardcore so i dont know if the UFC or any ORg would want to play it. but this is the sickest thing Ive heard for a walkout in years.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Down and Out by Tantric
Face the Pain by Stemm
Riot by Three Days Grace


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

if I was fighting for the title 

metallica:king nothing 


if I was defending my title 

all american rejects: give you hell


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Thriller -Micheal Jackson


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## vandal (Jan 25, 2009)

"Can't Get The Best Of Me" - Cypress Hill
"The Price" - Twisted Sister


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

pride fc theme!!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Behemoth - Conquer All
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38j-i8jH7xk

Vital Remains - Icons of Evil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHNlQUSIzBM

Vader - Warlords
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXzESffB9ZM

Cannibal Corpse - Priests of Sodom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uJjRCEuK2s


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> pride fc theme!!!!


Amen to this!


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

As Daylight Dies - Killswitch

Mo Murda - Bone thug

Moonlight - beethoven


----------



## ELITE-MT (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_hIojjA3A4&feature=related


----------



## cultlegend (Jan 18, 2009)

Roxx Gang - No easy way out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnRQJ_P632o


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd walk in to South of Heaven by Slayer, decided that many moons ago.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

My song would be The Game by Drowning Pool or Rise up by Drowning Pool:thumb02:


----------



## billhicks (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sure we've all thought about this..Mine is


Melvins - Honey Bucket - http://www.spike.com/video/melvins-honey-bucket/2789798


Tool - Stinkfist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

king nothing if im fighting for title



give you hell by all american rejects for any fight


pulse of the maggots by slipknot


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Bad Brains- Big Takeover

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcspR0yCRLY&feature=related


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## DocTran (Mar 6, 2008)

My first thought for a song, my gut reaction as a geek, would be the Punch Out fight theme, old school, MIDI all the way:






To put an extra bounce in my step for the walk to the octagon, I'd have to go with Josh Barnett and use Ai Wo Torimodose from Hokuto No Ken:






If I want to use a more sombre theme song, I'd go with "The Road of Lords", which is also from HNK:






Just to be odd and throw in some mind games, I'd choose some anime theme song like this and come out to the fight dressed up like Vash:


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf6vnnkcloQ

Here's mine


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

If I had Machida's MMA record and fought for a title, I would come out under Fedor's music which has been used on PRIDE 32: Real Deal. Awesome, awesome entrance! Unfortunately, UFC wouldn't be able to add the effects resembling the ones PRIDE used. If I weren't fighting for a title and had Shawn Nolan's MMA record, I obviously wouldn't use it - no need to piss Fedor off. But then again, with Nolan's record I'd probably be fighting in the organizations that don't use music at all because of lack of money


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

Culture Club- Do you really want to hurt me


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know. Maybe gangsters paradise. That would be bad ass. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxF-ImXaUdE


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Refused - New Noise


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> Refused - New Noise


Repped! love that song!

Mine would be a coin flip with a fight song, or a relaxing song.

Fight song: Cancer Bats - Hail Destroyer

Relaxed: Papa Roach - Tightrope


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfHlA3fmJG0

Sonne - Rammstein


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

I love these threads everytime they pop up. Their are a few I would choose from:
For Whom The Bells Toll by Metallica
The Man Comes Around by Johnny Cash
Symphony Of Destruction by Megadeth
Head Like A Hole by Nine Inch Nails
Fueur Frei by Rammstein
And ive always said my first fight after they each retire, in tribute I would come out to Sandstorm and Enae Volare Mezzo.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

For UFC 100 it'd have to be Michael Jackson - beat it and just moonwalk my way into the octagon.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I saw Rammstein up there, and I wanted to put Rammstein "Engel."


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I feel like I would put a song that would get the crowd all hott and bothered, not a song I particularly like...so probably something like...






If it was just what would make me pumped....


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Some of you have the worst music tastes on the planet. 

Victorious March By Amon Amarth
Poison FoG by God Dethroned
CHopped In Half by Obituary
Misplaced Man by Sonata Arctica
Bonesnapper by Gwar
Hell Trucker by Gamma Bomb
Sole Survivor by Helloween

thats just a few choices I would use. You guys walking out to Korn, Three Days Grace and Limp Bizkit I pity your false psuedo heavy I hate my dad music.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't hate my dad. 

I do hate music snobbery.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Some of you have the worst music tastes on the planet.
> 
> Victorious March By Amon Amarth
> Poison FoG by God Dethroned
> ...





swpthleg said:


> I don't hate my dad.
> 
> I do hate music snobbery.


BAHAHAHAH! Probably not as much as I hate people that think they're better than anyone else because of their taste in music...... Play em off keyboard cat!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Obituary are awesome. New album is excellent.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> Some of you have the worst music tastes on the planet.
> 
> Victorious March By Amon Amarth
> Poison FoG by God Dethroned
> ...



I hate real heavy metal so Im gonna point out the most obvious reason that your "pity" isnt necessary, all three of the "psuedo heavy I hate my dad music" bands have each probably sold more records than every band on your other list combined. Despite what "real" fans of any genre say popular opinion is never wrong, somebodies personal prefrance may difer from the group but there is a reason some bands make it huge and others struggle in obscurity.


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I hate real heavy metal so Im gonna point out the most obvious reason that your "pity" isnt necessary, all three of the "psuedo heavy I hate my dad music" bands have each probably sold more records than every band on your other list combined. Despite what "real" fans of any genre say popular opinion is never wrong, somebodies personal prefrance may difer from the group but there is a reason some bands make it huge and others struggle in obscurity.


There is a reason why SOME bands make it huge, nu-metal is not one of those exceptions. That's like saying Britney Spears is better than Limp Bizket, and I'm pretty sure you'd disagree with that statement, but she has sold more records and is much MUCH more in the public eye even now than the fading Fred Durst. And for the record I'm not a Spears fan I'm just trying to make a point, it's not always about fame and record sales.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I listen to what I find motivating for whatever I'm doing. Most of the time my iPod is for running, lifting or walking the dog, so I want something loud and/or with a lot of thump.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I listen to what I find motivating for whatever I'm doing. Most of the time my iPod is for running, lifting or walking the dog, so I want something loud and/or with a lot of thump.


Listen to drum n' bass Swp, you'd ******* love it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I do! I downloaded some DJ Hype shiz off LimeWire.....noice.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Here it is folks. The Ultimate fight entrance music. Especially if you are fighting Fedor.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Baka Sabaiba! :happy03:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> Here it is folks. The Ultimate fight entrance music. Especially if you are fighting Fedor.


Get out of my DJ stuff!!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry, I couldn't help but peek at the last party...


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Would be the most epic entrance ever.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I would probably go with Rammstein - Mein Herz brennt, which should have been the entrance song of klitschko, but it was too "hard" for him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc5GreV_Zas


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

if Im figting for a title 

metallica king nothing


all the rest


slipknot- pulse of the maggots

blink 182- dammit

foo fighters- my hero

all american rejects- give you hell

trivium- anthem


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

3 six mafia.....its a fight


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Get out of my DJ stuff!!


LOL! A much better choice than the WWE-like theme songs chosen earlier.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, I got a million of those hand-wavers if that's what you want!


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Oh, I got a million of those hand-wavers if that's what you want!


He he! I think one's enough for the rest of the year.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

We need more instrumentals here. Here is my definite choice, and I would come out wearing all green:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I hate real heavy metal so Im gonna point out the most obvious reason that your "pity" isnt necessary, all three of the "psuedo heavy I hate my dad music" bands have each probably sold more records than every band on your other list combined. Despite what "real" fans of any genre say popular opinion is never wrong, somebodies personal prefrance may difer from the group but there is a reason some bands make it huge and others struggle in obscurity.


Popular opinion is usually wrong. Albums sales mean nothing really. Does it mean band A is better than band B? Not at all. The only comparable thing between once genre to another or one artist to another is talent, and talent does not mean record sales. And also, hes more so commenting on the fact that those bands like to parade themselves around as heavy intense music, when they are not. But I will say that his comments came from no where and aren't really necessary.


----------



## Gunnerbaz (Jun 28, 2009)

geoff0011 said:


> LOL, so *HARD* to choose. I'll try and keep it low:
> 
> Mudvayne- Dig
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-INDKm-MdWY
> ...



I'm with you on "Fcking in the Bushes" by Oasis. I'll throw L7- Shitlist out there. That pysches me up no end.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Popular opinion is usually wrong. Albums sales mean nothing really. Does it mean band A is better than band B? Not at all. The only comparable thing between once genre to another or one artist to another is talent, and talent does not mean record sales. And also, hes more so commenting on the fact that those bands like to parade themselves around as heavy intense music, when they are not. But I will say that his comments came from no where and aren't really necessary.


I think we understand man. If the guys here picking Linkin Park and Mudvayne were my close friends, I would rip them apart Along with every band on EVERLOST's list, minus Amon Amarth, because I am a former metalhead. However with this being a friendly forum, you just keep your mouth shut and list your favorites, thats all. We are all just products of unique environments and whatever phase of your life you are in for music, you shouldn't have to be made fun of by a dude who has just as bad taste in someone else's eyes.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Some of you have the worst music tastes on the planet.
> 
> Victorious March By Amon Amarth
> Poison FoG by God Dethroned
> ...


As my good friend Jay-Z says. . . "Loud as a motorbike, but wouldnt bust a grape in a fruit fight"

At least all those "i hate my dad" kids only hate their dads, unlike you shower-phobic, hair flicking, pantenne pro-v using, i hate the whole fcuking world, thrash metal transgender kids.

:happy04:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> As my good friend Jay-Z says. . . "Loud as a motorbike, but wouldnt bust a grape in a fruit fight"
> 
> At least all those "i hate my dad" kids only hate their dads, unlike you shower-phobic, hair flicking, pantenne pro-v using, i hate the whole fcuking world, thrash metal transgender kids.
> 
> :happy04:


LOL, funny, but very out of touch. The large majority of metalheads are very respectful, cleanly, and productive members of society. Just a few fools ruin it for the most of us.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> LOL, funny, but very out of touch. The large majority of metalheads are very respectful, cleanly, and productive members of society. Just a few fools ruin it for the most of us.


oh i know, but i just had to hate on the guy :thumb02:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

It might give away my gameplan but I'd have to run with this one....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnHmskwqCCQ

If my jitz was a little craftier...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxy_2VXubZE


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

This
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8xHjC27YvM

Or maybe this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3Jredj3n7k


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Er... I retract my previous post. If I didn't walk into the cage with this song playing I deserved to get KTFO'd to the point I wrecked my shorts....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kiqO-F2aS0


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Dare To Be Stupid by Weird Al Yankovic. It's a great song, and I have no business at all walking into the octagon.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> Baka Sabaiba! :happy03:


Awesome video man! Thanks:thumb02:


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Either:

Bring Da Ruckus - Wu Tang






5 Minuets Alone - Pantera






or 

Bestrafe mich - Rammstein (def have this if I was in Germany)


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Some songs top on my list would have to be,

Ruin - Lamb of God
Black Label - Lamb of God
Crystal Skull - Mastodon
Bleed - Meshuggah
Walk - Pantera

Although my walk in song would have to be,

*Fearless by Hypocrisy*


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

angry johnny


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

lol id come out to wandys entrance..lol..haaa 

nah probly .. Plies - I Just want the paper


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Light_Speed said:


> lol id come out to *wandys entranc*e..lol..haaa
> 
> nah probly .. Plies - I Just want the paper


The song is called Sandstorm.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Judoka said:


> Bleed - Meshuggah



good choice.... though "Future Breed Machine" would be more badass. :thumb04:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Would probably be one of:

The Killers- Mr Brightside
Oasis- Aquiesce
Blur- Song 2
The Hives- Hate To Say I Told You So

Will choose closer to the time of making my debut....


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Some songs top on my list would have to be,
> 
> Ruin - Lamb of God
> Black Label - Lamb of God
> ...


That song kicks ass or cemetary gates:thumbsup:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

jcal said:


> That song kicks ass or cemetary gates:thumbsup:


I love Cemetery Gates, the solo is awesome.




hellholming said:


> good choice.... though "Future Breed Machine" would be more badass. :thumb04:


That would be great also, Meshuggah would be an awesome band to walk out to.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah the Smiths were really good, and that was one of their best songs. :thumb02:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I am not the biggest fear factory fan but another possible choice for me would be,

Edge Crusher - Fear Factory.


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Hynes20 (May 12, 2009)

Cunninlynguists - Lynguistics


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The Kinks - Love Me Till The Sun Shines


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Good choice! But all their songs are good would be tough to choose.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

I would walk out to that ufc song. Any song where they are just screaming and that. Hell i would go out with:I Dont Give a F&$k by lil jon.

Whatever gets me pumped.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

"Protect Ya Neck" by Wu Tang Clan


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Raining blood - Slayer
Gimme the lloot - B.I.G


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Whatever this song is I forget but works for Emelianenko's:


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

No problem-lil scrappy

Do somethin-comp

Headbussa-lilscrappy

Nice songs to kick ass to.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

For me it would have to be The Final Countdown by Europe.

Awesome tune


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

For this guy too:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Perseus said:


> "Protect Ya Neck" by Wu Tang Clan


yeah.....damn right!!! Good choice.


eventhough its played out:


*"WELCOME TO THE TERRORDOME" by Public Enemy*


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

2 sides 

clawfinger


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

I've thought about this a million times, and I think it would have to be "No Leaf Clover" by Metallica. If not that, "When Worlds Collide" by Poweman 5000 or "Superbeast" by Rob Zombie. All these songs get me f***ing amped.


----------



## stu0411 (Oct 2, 2006)

Public Enemy - Party for your right to fight

Just the chorus looped with the beat.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Grappler125 said:


> I've thought about this a million times, and I think it would have to be "No Leaf Clover" by Metallica. If not that, "When Worlds Collide" by Poweman 5000 or "Superbeast" by Rob Zombie. All these songs get me f***ing amped.


Superbeast! Nice!

You can't go wrong with Rob Zombie yelling "HEEEEEYYYYYY YYEAHHHH!" like in Feed the Gods.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

It's funny, when I've got my music on and I hear:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD3tjrlNhOo&feature=related
I immedietly want to hit the gym or run or do something physical so Stan Bush's You got the touch would do it for me.....also if I lost, I'd have to go with another xformers/bush title hehe, Dare:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLhp0US_Hj0

Although most anything on Metallica's first few albums or White/Rob Zombie work too!


----------



## Incantation (Nov 18, 2007)

Morbid Angel-Immortal Rites/Day of Suffering
Immolation-Those Left Behind


----------



## talentbelcher (Jul 25, 2009)

Axel F - Crazy Frog, or
The World Ain't Slowin' Down - Ellis Paul, or
Good Riddance - Green Day, or
Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c4L4CPfQY8

Oh yeah


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

Farewell Ride- Beck

NWO- Ministry 

Paid Vacation- Circle Jerks

Machine Gun- Commadores

The Trooper- Iron Maiden 

Safety Dance- Men without Hats

Which one I select would depend on mood or opponent. Imagine walking in against Brock or Fedor and playing the safety dance. Classic!


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

Domination by Pantera....Hands down


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5vNZ1YYBWU


----------



## HONDO (Jul 25, 2009)

If you havent heard it..don't be confused by the title! This song gets me pumped! but im a country boy! 

Charlie Daniels Band : Simple Man


----------



## evycep (Jul 26, 2009)

Any man with a set of balls would come down to walk by pantera obviously


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

crazy train maybe IDK I would have to think about it.


----------



## HONDO (Jul 25, 2009)

evycep said:


> Any man with a set of balls would come down to walk by pantera obviously



Great Song!!! so is turn the heat up- bobaflex!!:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm ready to download this on the basis of the song name and artist name alone.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

Oops, I almost forgot, "The Wizard" by Black Sabbath is a pretty bad ass song. Used to warm up to for wrestling. Loved it.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

One song that I'm surprised that I have never heard used is "The Ace of Spades" by Motorhead. How do you not get pumped by Lemme's opening Bass line?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh hell yeah! Great pick!

lol or what about Iron Maiden "Run to the Hills" while we're kickin it old school?


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

Though I LOVE number of the beast, piece of mind has some of my favorite running songs, "the trooper", "die with your boots on" and "where eagles dare".


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

tnt by acdc , for whom the bell tolls by metallica , before i forget by slipknot , or come out swinging , by the offspring .


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

One by Metallica,

Or practically any song from Pearl Jam's "Ten" album such as 
Black, Jeremy, Alive....

Any of those would pump me up all to hell.

I'm also easily pumped up by Warmth by Incubus.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Babalus entrance - Pharaoh Monch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4E0UtxI7b0
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HmvRqJArxY

all babalu style entrances too!


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RudpFzGLbo

or this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEyWkOiVbHA

or this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiwGNIAjurM


----------



## Mr.5DollarBill (Aug 23, 2008)

PDA by Interpol.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, like a few other people said I think "5 Minutes Alone" would be a fitting song. Also:

Rumpelstiltskin Grinder: Unleash the Troll
Ode to Tanks

Rage Against the Machine: Mic Check

Nonpoint: The Wreckoning
Alive and Kicking

Hellyeah: Hellyeah

Gojira: The Heaviest Matter in the Universe

Faith No More: The Gentle Art of Making Enemies

Sepultura: Refuse / Resist
Amen
Nomad
Endangered Species
Roots Bloody Roots
Breed Apart
Straighthate

Joe Stump: Speedball Sonatina
Night of the Living Shred
End of an Era

That last one would be great if you were going for a title!


----------



## sneakybadness (Jul 24, 2009)

Concussion(VIP)-Noisia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO-q5PYfSIw

starting at the break directly before the first drop

its around 40 seconds


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

i come out to animal i have become by 3 days grace


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

"bruises" by Skindred


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m66dL4lxuTw :thumb02:


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

Depeche Mode - People Are People :thumb02:



(seriously tho, probably something like PE - Bring The Noise or House of Pain - Jump Around)


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

an aqua song or...

Tim Curry - "Sweet Transvestite"


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

xeberus said:


> an aqua song or...
> 
> Tim Curry - "Sweet Transvestite"


bwahahaha :bye02:


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

oh man... this would be the shit! 






not to mention it's a pretty good song too.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Sub Dub MicroMachine - Pump Up The Blast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw5q...82BA2D36&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=49


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hg-IRZk4D0

Imagine coming out to this song in a huge main event lol


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

not my fave hair band ever, this IS their best song and a real crowd pleaser...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvNOZegkVXo

and how can we forget this rocker from hell, another crowd pleaser...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

This one for me.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Con te partiro'


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

*What would be the best entrance theme song?*

So we always talk about who has the best entrance, and who's got the best song. But I'm going to introduce something we have ALL thought about. If you were going to walk into the cage, what would your song be, and why?

Mine's "Raining Blood" by Slayer, because it's one of the angriest songs ever made and has one of the most recognizable guitar riffs.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Love the avy, but there have been many threads like this. Try searching for them next time. Either way, I will reply.

Eminem - Till I Collapse


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

I would definitely walk out to






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9UeLylS_eA

That or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVinwOpllQk


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This..


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

pants on the ground 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl_HvEHSlxQ


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIPfQ-HtYeM


----------



## theone22 (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine would be

First starting my fighting career. Gloriana - How far do you wanna go (Don't know why but I just like this song for some reason)





After winning a major title. Viro The Virus - Chris is Awesome (Just sounds right after winning a major belt because you are telling your opponent to bring his best because here come the best)





Coming back from a major loss. Randy Houser - My kind of Country


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Either of these:


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

to piss off the Americans lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w9EksAo5hY

America is wonderbar


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Best three ever,, really,,,,,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qa6Ifbiijo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdNdeBd5qb4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_BHkq5LApc


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

NATAS said:


> to piss off the Americans lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w9EksAo5hY
> 
> America is wonderbar



I don't remember if it was early in this thread or a different one but that songs been mentioned before. Honestly I don't see it pissing off many Americans. To me that song seems to be more about the countries that let their cultures be influnced by American culture more than it is anti America. I know it is some anti America but not enough to annoy me.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dream Theater - Home.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jongurley said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_BHkq5LApc


When Mir walked to Amazing at 107 that was bad ass, especially since he came out and put Kongo to sleep in under a minute. 

I would walk to Everything I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO_IwoMxWPA

It's slower but would still be cool

Or Double Trouble by The Roots

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBPq8VXHmgY&feature=related


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Easily the most Epic entrance song known to man.








The build up to that song will be too much to bear.

You dont come out until the 1:38 mark.


Or if i didnt want a build up.






Song is just too sick.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Would depend on my mood. If i'm feeling fantasticular i'd come out to the Batman theme, innit. 

Nah jokes, umm, Kick In The Door by Biggy would be great if Frankie Edgar hadn't come out to it already. I'd probably use State Your Name By Essentials, featuring J2K and Dynasty. J2K's a great TRUE grime artist from east london and his flow adds a couple of stars to the song.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

MIne would be - you can't bring me down by suicidal tendencies - it's hard and fast.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow this is a old thread... 

but I would come out to some eminem songs, his harder songs just get me so pumped up.

theres a few I can list but il just give one.

its " Till I collapse" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1s86vDhjx8


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would come out to "Why can't we be friends"


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

"Raining Blood" by Slayer. One of the angriest songs ever, AND has one of the most recognizable guitar-riffs ever. Just thinking about that riff makes me want to punch someone in the face.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2sKH8yjVsM
Thats how I roll


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

olkeller said:


> <object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGqbThskJI0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aGqbThskJI0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


You need to put the code in between this.

(Youtube)(/Youtube)

Just make sure to change the () to []

:thumb02:


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

olkeller said:


>


This is a remix I probally would come out to the original. The tribal chanting at the begining just puts it over the top. I think soulfly "eye for an eye" is a good second choice.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

box said:


> It would have to be (2 choices):
> 
> Metallica - Whom the bell tolls
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX-KjkdDozQ
> ...



agreed for whom the bells toll rules. Do you know if anyone has ever enterd to it before?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I love this song,


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

In my books there is only one song appropriate when an asskicking is immanent:

*If You Want Blood- AC/DC*


----------

